# Recognition of Care experience



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

I have worked in the Care sector abroad for many years and have NVQs. Is there anywhere or way that I can get these qualifications recognized here in Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Irma said:


> I have worked in the Care sector abroad for many years and have NVQs. Is there anywhere or way that I can get these qualifications recognized here in Canada?


Canadian businesses do not recognize the NVQ qualifications and apparently they are not convertible to Canadian qualifications.


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Canadian businesses do not recognize the NVQ qualifications and apparently they are not convertible to Canadian qualifications.


Thanks for that information. Do you know if there is any test or assessment or similar so that you can demonstrate skills and experience.
I hate the thought of doing virtually the same qualification all over again!!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Irma said:


> Thanks for that information. Do you know if there is any test or assessment or similar so that you can demonstrate skills and experience.
> I hate the thought of doing virtually the same qualification all over again!!!!


There is no such assessment process as far as I'm aware. However that's not to say that there is not an employer here familiar with the NVQs that's not willing to hire you. You just have to find them.


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

*Finding a good healthcare job in Canada*



Irma said:


> I have worked in the Care sector abroad for many years and have NVQs. Is there anywhere or way that I can get these qualifications recognized here in Canada?


Hi Irma:

I know how you feel. I had 10 years experience as a nurses aide and nobody would consider me for a job unless I had a Canadian certification.

Anyway there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

Have you heard about CARS?

This was a life saver to me as I was running out of money but once I found this, everything turned around. I had a job within 8 weeks of doing the assessment.


Hermione


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

*Cars*



Hermione said:


> Hi Irma:
> 
> I know how you feel. I had 10 years experience as a nurses aide and nobody would consider me for a job unless I had a Canadian certification.
> 
> ...


Thanks Hermione
What is CARS? I would appreciate knowing something about them. Is it a Government organisation........private?
How do I get hold of the assessment?


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Irma said:


> Thanks for that information. Do you know if there is any test or assessment or similar so that you can demonstrate skills and experience.
> I hate the thought of doing virtually the same qualification all over again!!!!


Although it was once true that there was no process to link NVQ's, prior oversease training, experience etc to anything that Canadian employers recognized, this is now on the change ( or at least in healthcare).

There is a group that helps you to get recognition for your NVQ's here in Vancouver. I just did their on-line assessment to get recognition for my foreign skills and training and my NVQ's were part of the evidence that helped to get me the certification here that I needed.

I think it is pretty new but I know 4 or 5 people personally from the UK who have doen the assessment and they are all (but one) working now after doing this.

If you know people in healthcare that need recognition of NVQ's or similar they should do the on-line test


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

*Cars*



Hermione said:


> Although it was once true that there was no process to link NVQ's, prior oversease training, experience etc to anything that Canadian employers recognized, this is now on the change ( or at least in healthcare).
> 
> There is a group that helps you to get recognition for your NVQ's here in Vancouver. I just did their on-line assessment to get recognition for my foreign skills and training and my NVQ's were part of the evidence that helped to get me the certification here that I needed.
> 
> ...



I have met several qualified Filipino live in care givers who are anxious to get a BC qualification but resent having to do and pay for all the training. Do you think this assessment would help them?
Is it a paper assessment or on line and how do I get hold of it? PS how much does it cost!!!!


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Irma said:


> Thanks for that information. Do you know if there is any test or assessment or similar so that you can demonstrate skills and experience.
> I hate the thought of doing virtually the same qualification all over again!!!!


Hi Irma:

There is an on-line assessment. I think the company is called Crystal Clear Technology Associates.

If you can't find them let me know and I will send you the link. 

This was a brilliant find for me. I was just about broke and certainly tired of banging on doors trying to get a job. I was totally frustrated as I have done so much training and had so much experience. I could not believe I couldn't get anyone interested in using my skills.

Seriously, look at this. I think the people that run it totally understand the NVQ system and they have developed this to help people like us.

Hermione


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

I will have a look at get back to you
Really apprecaite your help


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

CCTA - Credentials Assessment and Recognition of Skills (CARS)
Hermione is this the one?


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Irma said:


> I have met several qualified Filipino live in care givers who are anxious to get a BC qualification but resent having to do and pay for all the training. Do you think this assessment would help them?
> Is it a paper assessment or on line and how do I get hold of it? PS how much does it cost!!!!


It's an on-line assessment and I know some Filipino nurses at my facility have friends that are doing it. They are RN's from the Phillippines and so I am sure it would work for your friends too.

Much better than starting from scratch.

It is FREE ( oh don't you love FREE!)

Hermione


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Irma said:


> Thanks Hermione
> What is CARS? I would appreciate knowing something about them. Is it a Government organisation........private?
> How do I get hold of the assessment?


CARS is the on-line assessment. It is offered by a private roganization I believe.

Here is the link to help you:

CCTA - Credentials Assessment and Recognition of Skills (CARS)

Hope that this helps


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

*Recognition of care experience*

Hi Hermione
I took the assessment 

CCTA - Credentials Assessment and Recognition of Skills (CARS)

IT was FREE as you said and only took me about 20 minutes
Will wait and see the outcome hopefully today

Thanks a million for the link


----------



## Hermione (Nov 11, 2010)

Irma said:


> Hi Hermione
> I took the assessment
> 
> CCTA - Credentials Assessment and Recognition of Skills (CARS)
> ...


Great Irma! I am glad you got to it. Let me know what happens. I got about 82%. Then, based on demonstrating knowledge and showing proof of NVQ's etc I was given the chance to do a challenge of the Health Care Aide exam which I passed and that got me certification! Once I had done that suddenly i started to get interviews with facilities and agencies AND THEN everything started to turn around...now I am working in a facility in Vancouver. Without it I could only get interviews with organizations paying minimum wage or slightly above. Now I get union wage ( it's a LOT better!).

Another site you might want to go to is Medijobz

There's a lot of info on this site but they have a great job search ( which is where I found my job).

Anyway, let me know what happens for you.


----------

